# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Funikulaarit

## Compact

Kolilla on Suomen hienoin funikulaari. Se ei ole kuitenkaan perinteinen rautatiefunikulaari, kuten voitte kuvasta todeta.

Helsingissäkin on funikulaareja: Rautatientorin ja Kaisaniemen metroasemilla olevat *vinohissit*. Vastapainona toimii sivummalla kulkeva pieni punnusvaunu.

Lohjalla Tytyrin kaivosmuseossa on myös funikulaari, jolla sisätiloissa laskeudutaan maanalle kaivosmuseoon. Se on ollut aikoinaan myös kaivoksen leveäraiteinen "yhteys" maanpäällisiltä radoilta ylimpään kaivostunneliin. Nyt funikulaariradalla on vain hyvin yksinkertainen avomatkustajavaunu vierailijoiden siirtymistä varten. Vastapainona toimii pieni punnusvaunu.

MODEDIT/kuukanko: Katkaistu Turun Kakolanmäelle suunniteltua funikulaaria käsittelevästä viestiketjusta

----------


## aki

eikös hakaniemen ja sörnäisten asemilla ole myös vinohissit?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> eikös hakaniemen ja sörnäisten asemilla ole myös vinohissit?


On. Rautatientorin vinohissiä en nyt edes muista... Kai siellä hissejä on niin paljon.

----------


## Compact

> eikös hakaniemen ja sörnäisten asemilla ole myös vinohissit?


Heh!
Minä kun en taas muista mitään Hakaniemeä enkä Sörnäistä.

----------


## aki

> On. Rautatientorin vinohissiä en nyt edes muista... Kai siellä hissejä on niin paljon.


RT:llä vinohissillä pääsee kompassitasolta Kaivopihalle, hissihän pysähtyy myös keskitasolla (sillä missä on McDonalds). Hakaniemessä vinohissi on länsipään lippuhallissa jolla pääsee lippuhallista välitasolle. Sörnäisissä on 2 vinohissiä, kummatkin vievät laiturilta lippuhalliin.

----------


## Compact

Tilaston mukaan HKL:n funikulaareja on kuusi kappaletta.

----------


## aki

> Tilaston mukaan HKL:n funikulaareja on kuusi kappaletta.


yhteenveto:

Rautatientori 1 kpl
kaisaniemi 2 kpl
hakaniemi 1 kpl
sörnäinen 2 kpl

niinhän niitä näyttäisi kuusi kappaletta olevan

----------


## 738

Kun noita funiculareja löytyy Suomestakin enemmän kuin tuon funicular sivuston lista antaa ymmärtää, niin voisiko joku näistä Suomen funiculareista teknisiä tietoja tietävä (ja mahdollisesti myös kuvia omaava) lähettää niitä lisättäväksi tuolle sivustolle, jottei maamme lista näyttäisi noin surkealta?

Mukavaa olisi, jos Etelä-Suomeenkin saataisiin vihdoin tuollainen laite. Ulkomailla on tullut muutamia kertoja tuollaisella matkattua, ja varsinkin nuo pidemmät radat (kuten tuo Bergenin rata) ovat jo itsessään elämyksiä (puhumattakaan paikoista joihin ne yleensä vievät). 

Nuo Tukholmassa sijaitsevat Skärholmens Bergbana ja Nacka Strands Bergbana ovat mielestäni todella tyylikkäästi toteutettuja ratoja, jotka sulautuvat hyvin ympäröivään moderniin rakennuskantaan. Tuota Nacka Strandin rataa on jopa vaikea havaita talojen seasta mereltä käsin katsoessa, kun saapuu esim. Vikingillä Tukholmaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> RT:llä vinohissillä pääsee kompassitasolta kaivopihalle, hissihän pysähtyy myös keskitasolla (sillä missä on Mc donalds). hakaniemessä vinohissi on länsipään lippuhallissa jolla pääsee lippuhallista välitasolle.


Olet muuten oikeassa. Siksi en muistanut, kun vinohissi ei mene kovinkaan läheltä metrojunia (eikä sijaitse vakiintuneimman kulkutieni välittömässä läheisyydessä).   :Wink:

----------


## Compact

> Kun noita funiculareja löytyy Suomestakin enemmän kuin tuon funicular sivuston lista antaa ymmärtää, niin voisiko joku näistä Suomen funiculareista teknisiä tietoja tietävä (ja mahdollisesti myös kuvia omaava) lähettää niitä lisättäväksi tuolle sivustolle, jottei maamme lista näyttäisi noin surkealta?


Ulkomaalaisilla funikulaarisivuilla esitellään oikeasti vain "rautatietyyppisiä" vinoratoja. Sellaisia kuten Ruotsin Skansen tai Åre ja Norjan Flöibanen. Listoista on karsittu pois "hissit", jotka kuitenkin toimivat funikulaariperiaatteella eli vaunu/kori kulkee kiskoilla tms. esim. palkin päällä eivätkä "roiku" köyden päässä, kuten pystysuorat hissit.

Suomen Kolin systeemi on sitäkautta ainoa, jolla on jonkinlainen oikeutus esiintyä noilla listoilla.

Mainittakoon tässä vielä, että esimerkiksi Pariisin Eiffel-tornin "jaloissa" on vinohissit, sillä "jalathan" ovat vinossa asennossa.

Mikäli Turkuun rakennettaisiin funikulaari, se olisi ymmärtääkseni rakenteeltaan "oikeaoppinen" eli rautatietyyppiä.

----------


## 738

> Ulkomaalaisilla funikulaarisivuilla esitellään oikeasti vain "rautatietyyppisiä" vinoratoja. Sellaisia kuten Ruotsin Skansen tai Åre ja Norjan Flöibanen. Listoista on karsittu pois "hissit", jotka kuitenkin toimivat funikulaariperiaatteella eli vaunu/kori kulkee kiskoilla tms. esim. palkin päällä eivätkä "roiku" köyden päässä, kuten pystysuorat hissit.


Tuolla Funiculars.netissä näkyy kuitenkin ainakin Ruotsin kohdalla olevan esiteltynä Tunnelbanan asemien vinohissit, joten siinä mielessä nuo Helsinginkin metron vinohissienkin luulisi sinne kelpaavan?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuolla Funiculars.netissä näkyy kuitenkin ainakin Ruotsin kohdalla olevan esiteltynä Tunnelbanan asemien vinohissit, joten siinä mielessä nuo Helsinginkin metron vinohissienkin luulisi sinne kelpaavan?


Sivustollahan on selkeä tyyppijako. Siellä listataan eikseen aidot rinneradat ja viistohissit. Kaikki Tukholman T-banan viistohissit ovat merkityt viistohisseiksi. Nackan rinnerata on merkitty rinneradaksi.

Eli kyllä HKL:n viistohissien kuuluisi tuolla olla.

Onhan muuten siellä listattu ylipäätään hissejäkin, jos ovat merkittävämpiä kuin kerrostalojen hissit. Siksi siellä ovat Katarinahissitkin.

Antero

----------


## Compact

Tuo Bruse onkin ruotsalainen kille ja siksipä sille sivustolle on saatu kerättyä kaikki mahdolliset sikäläiset hilavitkuttimet.

Kiinnostus länsinaapurissamme itänaapuria kohtaan on välillä vähän niin-ja-näin, eli ruotsalaisten omaehtoinen tiedonhankinta meidän vinohisseistä(kin) jää heiltä syystä tai toisesta huonolle hållille. Heillehän olisi vielä äärettömän helppoa käydä tekemässä täällä halutessa vaikka tarvittavat tarkistukset. Tai käydä täällä ylipäätään!

Helsingissä olevat HKL:n vinohissit ovat vieläpä Suomen kielilain mukaisesti kaksikielisiä eli suomeksi ja ruotsiksi. Lähestyminen ei olisi vaikeaa. Tosin Suomen toista kansalliskieltä ruotsia nöjaktig-taitavaksi oletettu "hissiemäntämme" joutuu kyllä pitämään rinnuksissaan Hänen Majesteettinsa Kuninkaallisen Ruotsin sinikeltaista pienoisvaltiolippua, vaikka olisikin vakaumuksellinen republikaani eikä yhden suvun monarkiudesta piittaisi hevon häntää. Mielestäni onkin varsin ajattelematonta, että kotimaisen kielen osaajalle merkitään tunnukseksi ulkomainen kansallislippu. Pantaisiin rinnuksille vaikka *Ahvenanmaa*n pienoislippu, niin olisi tuossa asiassa joku roti!

----------


## Eira

Turku valmistelee Kakolan rinnehissin hankkimista (TS 20.1.2011). Päivän kysymykseen "Kannatatko rinnehissin rakentamista Kakolanmäkeen?" voit vastata tässä tänään 20.1.2011 kello 18 mennessä.

----------


## Eira

Kakolanmäen funikulaari valmistuu loppuvuodesta 2012, ja on osa Turun joukkoliikennettä. (TS 15.6.2011) Funikulaarissa ei ole kuljettajaa, mutta mukana täytyy olla voimassa oleva bussilippu. Mitenkähän funikulaarissa mahdollisesti pummilla matkustajia valvotaan?

----------


## 339-DF

> Kakolanmäen funikulaari valmistuu loppuvuodesta 2012, ja on osa Turun joukkoliikennettä.


Onko tästä olemassa jotain havainnekuvia tai ylipäätään enempää tietoa missään? Mitä rakentaminen maksaa? Entä liikennöinti? Onko tämä käytännössä vinohissi Helsingin metroasemien vinohissien tapaan?

----------


## Eira

> Onko tästä olemassa jotain havainnekuvia tai ylipäätään enempää tietoa missään? Mitä rakentaminen maksaa? Entä liikennöinti? Onko tämä käytännössä vinohissi Helsingin metroasemien vinohissien tapaan?


Turun Sanomissa 15.6.2011 sivulla 6 on havainnekuva ja iso artikkeli asiasta. En löytänyt artikkelia netistä, mutta lehden voi lukea kirjastojen sanomalehtilukusaleissa. Ainoastaan kuvassa vasemmalla näkyvän taloyhtiön tekemä valitus voi viivästyttää hanketta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Lisätietoa löytyy mm. tästä. Tarkoitus on siis toteuttaa miehittämätön, täysautomaattinen funikulaari. Kustannuksia selvitellään.

Ympäristö- ja kaavoituslautakunnan pöytäkirja 14.6.2011

Listassa mainittu Vilnan Gediminon funikulaari Funiculars.net

----------


## Eira

TS:ssa oli tänään artikkeli Kakolanmäen funikulaarista havainnekuvineen, "Turun funikulaari tilattaisiin Ruotsista, Italiasta tai Sveitsistä". Jutussa mainittiin mm. että Turku on kehittämässä Linnankatua liikennöivästä ykkösen bussilinjasta runkolinjaa. Funikulaari olisi runkolinjan jatke. Toisaalta neloslinjan jatkamiselle Kakolanmäkeen olisi hankala järjestää kääntöpaikka ja yhden bussin lisääminen nelosella maksaisi 200 000 euroa vuodessa.

Linjan 1 (Satama-Lentoasema) muuttaminen runkolinjaksi vaatisi tasasuuren kuormituksen kummallekin haaralle. Ryynärin uudet lentolinjat kylläkin lisäävät liikennettä, mutta vielä lisää lentoliikennettä Turkuun tarvitaan. Ykkösen suuri ongelma on pyhäpäivien 35 min. vuorovälit.

----------


## JaniP

Vaikka kyse on hyvin vähäpätöisestä osasta joukkoliikennettä, on funikulaarissa jotakin kiehtovaa ja piristää varmasti kaupunkikuvaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Voi lisäksi varsin yksinkertaisesti havaita, että funikulaari-investointi tulee halvemmaksi kuin yhden bussin lisääminen neloselle.
Pitoajaksi ennen peruskorjausta voinee arvioida 20-30 vuotta. Siinä ajassa nelosen lisäbussi maksaa 4 - 6 miljoonaa euroa.

----------


## Eira

> Voi lisäksi varsin yksinkertaisesti havaita, että funikulaari-investointi tulee halvemmaksi kuin yhden bussin lisääminen neloselle.
> Pitoajaksi ennen peruskorjausta voinee arvioida 20-30 vuotta. Siinä ajassa nelosen lisäbussi maksaa 4 - 6 miljoonaa euroa.


Toisaalta ykkösen muuttaminen runkolinjaksi vaatii arkisin päiväsaikaan ja pyhäisin kaksi lisäbussia, sekä lauantaisin ja arki-illoin yhden lisäbussin. Toki ykkönen palvelee laajaa asumis-, työpaikka- ja matkustamistoimintojen aluetta, ja funikulaarin syöttöliikenne olisi vain osa ykkösen palveluntarjonnasta.

----------


## JaniP

Tuskin 1:n reittiä muutetaan runkolinjaksi pelkästään Kakolan takia, myös Linnanfältti, Telakkaranta ja Linnakaupunki tulevat nostamaan kysyntää. Toki vie varmasti toistakymmentä vuotta, että edes osa näistä on asuttuna.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Asian voisi ehkä muotoilla niin, että ykkönen muutetaan runkolinjaksi sataman, Kakolan, Linnafältin ja Linnakaupungin takia joka tapauksessa.

Funikulaari hoitaa sen, että Kakolasta myös huonokuntoiset, ylipainoiset, lapset, vanhukset ja liikuntaesteiset voivat käyttää linjaa 1.

Mäki ei ole mahdoton kulkea ilman funikulaaria hyväkuntoiselle aikuiselle.

----------


## Piirka

Bergenin Fløibanen vikaantui tänään klo 14.15 Suomen aikaa. Jumiin jääneille matkustajille ilmoitettiin, että evakuonti tapahtuu 10 minuutissa. Todellisuudessa aikaa kului kaksi tuntia, ennenkuin viimeisetkin matkustajat saatiin ulos vaunuista. Ukkosen rikkoman laitteiston korjaamisen jälkeen Fløibanenin liikenne aloitetaan mahdollisesti jo tänä iltana.

----------


## karihoo

Äitienpäivänä tulin ensimmäistä kertaa matkustaneeksi Kolin funikulaarilla. Alas jalkaisin palatessa jäin ihmettelemään kovaa meteliä, jota laitteisto piti kulkiessaan (korin sisällä äänet ovat toki vaimeampia). Onkohan huollon puutetta vai miten sveitsiläinen laatulaite voi pitää niin kovaa ääntä?

----------


## hmikko

Kansallinen hankintailmoitus (Korjausilmoitus):
Turun kaupunki : Turun kiskoköysiradan asemat ja rata, pääurakka

https://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/f...ew/2018-001758

Tarjousten jättämisen deadline tänää 31.1. klo 14:00, tiedoksi kaikille funikulaariyrittäjille.

----------


## hmikko

Kakolanmäen funikulaarin työmaa on aidattu ja lapion pitäisi mennä maahan maanantaina. Kuvia toisella forumilla:

https://taloforum.fi/viewtopic.php?p=93395#p93395

----------


## hmikko

Nimim. Kantin kuvia Taloforumilla Kakolanmäen työmaasta. Kiskojen asentaminen meneillään ja asematkin ovat jo hahmollaan.

https://taloforum.fi/viewtopic.php?f...art=330#p95884

----------


## EVhki

Turun Sanomissa tietoa Kakolanmäen funikulaarin etenemisestä:




> Kakolanmäeltä Linnankadulle kulkevan funikulaarin eli rinnehissin hytti saapui Turkuun maanantaiaamuna. Kabiinin alle tarvittavaa kelkkaa odotetaan kaupunkiin tiistaina.
> 
> Työmaapäällikkö Niko Kankare Kuntecilta kertoo, että hytti nostetaan raiteille todennäköisesti keskiviikkona.





> Funikulaarin kyytiin päässee kevään korvalla. Kapunkirakentamisjohtaja Kimmo Suonpää kertoi loppuvuodesta (TS 6.12.), että rinnehissi avautuu aikaisintaan helmikuun lopulla.
> 
> Ennen käyttöönottoa tarvitaan koeajot, jotka on sovittu helmikuun puoliväliin. Koeajoja tarvitaan muun muassa siksi, että funikulaarille saadaan viranomaishyväksyntä.

----------

